# suPHP auf debian lenny zum laufen bekommen...



## rihocu2 (23. Feb. 2009)

moin.

schaffe es einfach nicht suPHP zum laufen zu bekommen. benutze debian 5 lenny. *bekomme diese meldung bei der eingabe von:*

_cd /tmp
wget http://www.suphp.org/download/suphp-0.6.2.tar.gz
tar xvfz suphp-0.6.2.tar.gz
cd suphp-0.6.2
./configure –prefix=/usr –sysconfdir=/etc –with-apache-user=www-data –with-setid-mode=paranoid –with-apxs=/usr/bin/apxs2
make
make install

_

```
dubb:/tmp/suphp-0.6.2# cd /tmp
dubb:/tmp# wget http://www.suphp.org/download/suphp-0.6.2.tar.gz
--2009-02-23 02:03:15--  http://www.suphp.org/download/suphp-0.6.2.tar.gz
Resolving www.suphp.org... XXXXXXXXXX
Connecting to www.suphp.org|XXXXXXXXXX|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 372228 (364K) [application/x-gzip]
Saving to: `suphp-0.6.2.tar.gz.1'

100%[===============================================================================================================================================>] 372,228     --.-K/s   in 0.03s

2009-02-23 02:03:15 (10.2 MB/s) - `suphp-0.6.2.tar.gz.1' saved [372228/372228]

dubb:/tmp# tar xvfz suphp-0.6.2.tar.gz
suphp-0.6.2/
suphp-0.6.2/configure
suphp-0.6.2/Makefile.in
suphp-0.6.2/configure.ac
suphp-0.6.2/doc/
suphp-0.6.2/doc/apache/
suphp-0.6.2/doc/apache/CONFIG
suphp-0.6.2/doc/apache/INSTALL
suphp-0.6.2/doc/apache/README
suphp-0.6.2/doc/LICENSE
suphp-0.6.2/doc/CONFIG
suphp-0.6.2/doc/INSTALL
suphp-0.6.2/doc/suphp.conf-example
suphp-0.6.2/doc/README
suphp-0.6.2/AUTHORS
uns so weiter........
suphp-0.6.2/src/SecurityException.hpp
suphp-0.6.2/src/API_Linux_Logger.hpp
suphp-0.6.2/COPYING
suphp-0.6.2/Makefile.am
suphp-0.6.2/NEWS
suphp-0.6.2/aclocal.m4
suphp-0.6.2/README
dubb:/tmp# cd suphp-0.6.2
dubb:/tmp/suphp-0.6.2# ./configure .prefix=/usr .sysconfdir=/etc .with-apache-user=www-data .with-setid-mode=paranoid .with-apxs=/usr/bin/apxs2
configure: error: invalid variable name: .prefix
dubb:/tmp/suphp-0.6.2# make
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
dubb:/tmp/suphp-0.6.2# make install
```
beim neustart den ich trotz der anscheinend mislungen installtion versucht habe kam diese meldung:

Invalid command 'php_admin_flag', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

dazu habe ich nur was im englischen forum gefunden, leider fuer mich recht unversätndlich.


falls  jemand weiss was da nicht ganz richtig laueft ~ bitte was dazu posten. thx.


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2009)

Die Zeile muss so lauten:

./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --with-apache-user=www-data --with-setid-mode=paranoid --with-apxs=/usr/bin/apxs2


----------



## rihocu2 (26. Feb. 2009)

Danke, das wars.

Hab jetzt suphp nach dieser Anleitung das installiert, aber jetzt kommt nur: "Fehler 500 - Interner Server-Fehler!".

Hab PHP/Apache2 neu gestartet.
*
Idee ?*


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2009)

Schau ins error log der Webseite.


----------



## rihocu2 (27. Feb. 2009)

die suphp.log ist leer (vergessen zu schreiben)
in der /_var/log/apache2/error.log_ finde ich nichts verdächtiges, nur das:
[Sun Feb 22 20:40:57 2009] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2009)

Das error log der Webseite ist im log Verzeichnis der webseite und nicht in /var/log/apache2


----------



## rihocu2 (28. Feb. 2009)

Uhh. aso. Also in der Datei /var/www/web1/log/error.log findet sich nichts sonderliches nur oft die Zeile:
 [Mon Feb 23 01:07:14 2009] [error] [client 65.36.241.76] File does not exist: /var/www/web1/web/error
In /var/www/web1/log/web.log ist auch nichts auffälliges 

Was gibt's noch wie moeglichkeiten den fehler zu finden? 
thx


----------



## Till (1. März 2009)

Poste mal die Berechtigungen (also ls -la) der Datei, welche den 500er Fehler beim Aufrufen erzeugt.


----------



## rihocu2 (1. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Poste mal die Berechtigungen (also ls -la) der Datei, welche den 500er Fehler beim Aufrufen erzeugt.


Okay. Nur damit es kein Misversätnis gibt, welche datei hat nochmal den fehler verusacht? ich weiß es nehmlich nicht so genau (noob alarm!)...


----------



## rihocu2 (2. März 2009)

Habe es gerade nochmal versucht (die Installtion) jetzt - hat anscheinend jetzt geklappt, jetzt kann ich aber Apache nicht mehr starten 






kann den Server jetzt auch nicht über ISPConfig erreichen, da auch offline.

In der oben benannten Zeile steht:


```
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
```
In der Datei /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_suphp.so habe ich...

```
#LoadModule suphp_module       /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_suphp.so
```
wieder auskommentiert. Start von Apache klappt aber dan auch nicht (gleiche Meldugn)

* Was jetzt ?*  kleiner, echter, notfall 
welche logs soll ich genau posten?
thx
*
ps:* in der datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php steht immer noch addtype, auch nach wechsel auf suphp funktioniert der neustart aber nicht (gleiche meldung).


----------



## Till (2. März 2009)

Du musst in der Datei:

/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php

auf suphp umstellen, danach in ISPConfig einloggen und die Einstellungen eines Webs ändern und auf speichern klicken.


----------



## rihocu2 (2. März 2009)

Danke, aber das weiß ich. Das Problem ist eben das ISPConfig garnicht mehr erreichbar ist, da wie vorhin beschrieben Apache offline ist :-/


----------



## Till (2. März 2009)

ISPConfig 2 hat seinen eigene apache, hat also überhaupt nichts damit zu tun ob der Hauptserver einen 500er Fehler hat oder nicht. Wenn der ISPconfig Server nicht läuft, musst Du ihn neu starten:

/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server restart


----------



## rihocu2 (2. März 2009)

Ach so, das ist natürlich clever.
Der 500-Fehler kommt schon lange nicht mehr den ich mal durch suPHP hatte (der kam nur wenn ich 'suphp' anstatt des Standards-Eintrag 'addtype' war) beim Neustart-Befehl kommt das:


```
box:~# /etc/init.d/ispconfig_server restart
Shutting down ISPConfig system...
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl stop: httpd stopped
ISPConfig system stopped!
Starting ISPConfig system...
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl startssl: httpd started
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2_ts.so:  /usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2_ts.so: undefined symbol: ts_allocate_id
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so:  /usr/local/lib/Zend/ZendOptimizer.so: undefined symbol: empty_string
ISPConfig system is now up and running!
```
ISPConfig ist immer noch nicht erreichbar. Jetzt weiß ich aber warum nicht, gut, nur bekomme ich die 2 Fehlermeldungen weg? Eig. dachte ich hätte die misglückten Installtionsversuche weitensgehend wieder entfernt...


----------



## Till (2. März 2009)

Du hast den Ioncube loader in den ispconfig server installiert, dass kann natürlich nicht gehen. Also ioncube aus der php.ini unter /root/ispconfig/php/ entfernen.


----------



## rihocu2 (2. März 2009)

Ach so klar, man man wie blöd von mir ..... 
Schön, jetzt funktioniert der Befehl. Allerdings trotzdem nicht unter der IP erreichbar dawohl er sagt:


```
Shutting down ISPConfig system...
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl stop: httpd stopped
ISPConfig system stopped!
Starting ISPConfig system...
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl startssl: httpd started
ISPConfig system is now up and running!
```
Und wenn ich das eingebe...:

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
Restarting web server: apache2Syntax error on line 103 of /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf:
Invalid command 'php_admin_flag', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
 failed!
```
läufts auch nicht.


----------



## Till (3. März 2009)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap

und

iptables -L


----------



## rihocu2 (3. März 2009)

Habe weil es einfacherer war den Server neu aufgesetzt. Danke.


----------

